# Has Moebius Considered a John P model?



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Picture this, a John P model having him building a model. It would be a mega seller. :thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Don't you mean kitbashing a model?

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Sure that would be great but just where do yo put the warp nacelles on Big Frankie?


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

How about a model of John P building a model of John P who is building a.....


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

how about bashing a big Frankie having him building a model... perhaps he could be building the new Moebius Frankenstein? and you can call it John P!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

What you need is a model of big Frankie kit-bashing a bunch of human parts to make something that looks like John P.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I can picture warp nacelles on Iron Man.... :hat:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:dude:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

The-Nightsky said:


> Sure that would be great but just where do yo put the warp nacelles on Big Frankie?



I'm not sure how he would do with Big franky, but I thought his Mummy build came out very nicely!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Looks like the poor mans version of Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow. Proof that Aliens visited ancient Egypt at last !!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!! Oh my god...I just...Nevermind!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Special Glow-in-the Dark Swim Suit edition model of John Payne, with add on PE and decaled warp nacelles.:freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You do NOT wanna see me ina swimsuit! :lol:


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I am sure thats true ..How about a John P moon suit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That would be Monarch Models, and it'll be delayed three years.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

modelgeek said:


> I am sure thats true ..How about a John P moon suit?


How about John P mooning! :freak:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Uh, don't look now, but I think he just did at US!!!!!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

hedorah59 said:


> I'm not sure how he would do with Big franky, but I thought his Mummy build came out very nicely!
> 
> A Mummy in space, now that's just stilly! Tell me how in the world could a 2000 year old dead man breath in outer space without a space suit? :freak:
> 
> hal9001-


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> A Mummy in space, now that's just silly!
> 
> hal9001-


What about Billy Mummy?.....

Chris.:tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

How about John P as Barnabas Collins?

This might also appeal to _Dark Shadows_ fans:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Forget Johnny Depp...John P is a Shoe in.....specialy w/those Marty Feldman Eyes of his!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> How about John P as Barnabas Collins?
> 
> This might also appeal to _Dark Shadows_ fans:


If he bit someone would he be a Payne in the neck???....

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Who did that art in the first place, anyway?
And where can I sneak up on him?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It could be like the old Aurora monster scenes. JP, workbench, stacks of model boxes, half naked girl ...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Half?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Who did that art in the first place, anyway?
> And where can I sneak up on him?


If I'm not mistaken, it was painted about 200 years ago--back when John Payne was still alive--in the non-undead sense of the word, of course.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

terryr said:


> It could be like the old Aurora monster scenes. JP, workbench, stacks of model boxes, half naked girl ...


Would that be a model of John and a model working on a model?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Holy crap!!

If I had THAT sitting on my workbench...!!!!! :freak:

Let's hope that John's wife doesn't go have a look to see "what's he's been working on" in that case! :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Shouldn't he be giving the "thumbs-up" sign?

Or would that be too incriminating?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

She must've sat on the model he was working on - he looks ticked off!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well I was hoping for Jennifer Love Hewitt! Claudia Schiffer's nice, but her accent makes me feel self-conscious about building Nazi planes.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Well I was hoping for Jennifer Love Hewitt! Claudia Schiffer's nice, but her accent makes me feel self-conscious about building Nazi planes.


_Ja!_ Neither _blut_ nor _ehre _there, eh?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The Special Wonderfest Edition of the John P model, will be a diorama of John at Wonderfest. Now this will be a fantasy model, since the odds of John being at WF will be two to the power of two hundred and seventy-six thousand to one against.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

scotpens said:


> Would that be a model of John and a model working on a model?


That looks about 7/8 scale.

Painting the flower pattern on the bikini looks too hard. Just forget it.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

"Painting the flower pattern on the bikini looks too hard. Just forget it."

Yep.. without the bikini... better.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I've tackled flower patterns before...
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ripley1.html


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Well I was hoping for Jennifer Love Hewitt! Claudia Schiffer's nice, but her accent makes me feel self-conscious about building Nazi planes.


So I guess Heidi Klum's out of the question, then?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't think I've ever heard her speak! So I'd be willing to investigate the possibility...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> I don't think I've ever heard her speak! So I'd be willing to investigate the possibility...


 And you dont want to..I thought she was a hot hot hottie...till she opened her mouth...Shes still a hottie, but I couldnt survive a day listening to her.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

scotpens said:


>


MrsP: What're you doing in there?!?
MrP: It's alright dear- I'm just playing with a model.
MRSP: OK. I hope you're enjoying yourself.
MrP: Yes dear......

Chris.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

MrsP: Well I suppose you're going to have piles of them laying around now. 
JP: But they hardly eat anything!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

This is too funny. More, more.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What am I doing with my right hand? :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Moving your fist in the classic gesture, YES! AKA, I got a real model!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

terryr said:


> MrsP: Well I suppose you're going to have piles of them laying around now.
> JP: But they hardly eat anything!


But they'll cost you a fortune in clothes, makeup, hair products and moisturizer!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

This one might be on the shelf soon. JP can snap her up.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Just be sure to hide the golf clubs when she comes near the workbench.

By the way to get back on topic.. what scale would John P. be issued in?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

1/700


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Just be sure to hide the golf clubs when she comes near the workbench.
> 
> By the way to get back on topic.. what scale would John P. be issued in?


 
1/350 of course, so we can kit bash him on the Refit Enterprise.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, my wife bashes me enough!

:rimshot:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> Hey, my wife bashes me enough!
> 
> :rimshot:


Folks! John Payne! He'll be here all week!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The John P model kit should come with a sound chip filled with his jokes. I'd buy that for a dollar!

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Horse walks into a bar. The bartender says "why the long face?"


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I have it! A John P Pez despenser. Who can photoshop that one?


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

A sandwich walks into a bar and orders a beer. The bartender says, "I'm sorry, we don't serve sandwiches."


Model or no model, it's amazing how much John P. posts and builds, and the builds are gorgeous -- just what I aspire to, clean and creative. John, you must never rise from the computer station/workbench. Not sure how good a thing that is, but more power to you, man.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trust me, I also spend an eccessive amount of time plopped in my recliner watching TV. But I try to spend at least an hour an evening at the workbench.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Say, did you hear the one about the dyslexic who walked into a bra?

_(Runs and ducks behind heavy piece of furniture . . .)_


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Look what Santa Brought me!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

He's been framed!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The mugshot on the corner is hysterical! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> He's been framed!


He's in a very attractive box now. :thumbsup: 

That's first class passage for a vampire.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That would be awesome! I'd buy one for sure!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Does it come with some dirt from New Jersey?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm waiting for the Glow Edition...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John P said:


> Does it come with some dirt from New Jersey?


I've got plenty of that already!

MMM


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

"Perturbed Modeler". LOL!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

GIGANTIC JOHN P!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow...this would probably be the 3rd time I'd have to buy multiples of a kit!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Rats. Part No. 32 is all bent and wrinkled.

Oh wait. It's supposed to look like that.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

HEY!
My mother gave me that tie!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That's supposed to be a tie???


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh wait, that's just some extra sprue...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I'll glue that piece under the chin if you say so, but I think it'll look funny.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

terryr said:


> Rats. Part No. 32 is all bent and wrinkled.
> 
> Oh wait. It's supposed to look like that.


Now *that* is funny. :jest:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Go on Frank--- I double dare ya.....
I'll take 3.....

Chris.


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

If the rites to the Barnabus Collins character are available this could be done as a build it your way kit. John P for us & Barnabus for the mainstream. Of course that means that each of us would buy twice the number of kits because we would have to build it both ways. No, three kits; Barnabus, John P, and John P starfleet uniform conversion. Which Starfleet Uniform? OK five or six each... 
:tongue:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Vardor said:


> If the rites to the Barnabus Collins character are available this could be done as a build it your way kit. John P for us & Barnabus for the mainstream. Of course that means that each of us would buy twice the number of kits because we would have to build it both ways. No, three kits; Barnabus, John P, and John P starfleet uniform conversion. Which Starfleet Uniform? OK five or six each...
> :tongue:


...and don't forget the GLOW and Luminator editions :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P glowing in the dark??? :freak: The horror...the horror...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> John P glowing in the dark??? :freak: The horror...the horror...


Hell, that always happens whenever he's had a few beers. :drunk:

Coming soon: _John P the Barbarian!_










This thread is the most fun I've ever had with my clothes on! :roll:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Coming soon: _John P the Barbarian!_


Ohhhhh! :roll: That is TOO freakin' funny!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ACK!! :lol:

Well, my wife likes this one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Maybe just do the _eyes _as glow-plastic.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

No. Not with a gun.

With a knife.........


How about a John P as Gowron kit?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh my God...haven't laughed so hard at a thread like this in a while...hysterical stuff....

Sean


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Star Trek XII: The Wrath of John


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

OMG!! Zombie now that is too funny!!!LMAO!! This thread is great!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

iamweasel said:


> Looks like the poor mans version of Buzz Lightyear.


Looks like someone was huffing some of their kit glue! lol


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Hell, that always happens whenever he's had a few beers. :drunk:
> 
> Coming soon: _John P the Barbarian!_
> 
> ...


I'm dying!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This thread is HILARIOUS. 

John Payne as a barbarian... 
mmmm.. Gonad the Barbarian perhaps ?

I know, I know.. I'm leaving now ...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...closer to Groo the Wanderer, I'd say...cheese dip, anyone? :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I am NOT a mendicant!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> I am NOT a mendicant!


I am not an elephant! I am not an animal! I am a human being! I am a man!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

John P said:


> I am NOT a mendicant!


BWAH HA HA! Thanks for catching that, John! Just want to know if you're looking for a fray to jump into though... :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, but how sad is it that I remember that one line from an obscure comic I read 20 years ago! :lol:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> Yeah, but how sad is it that I remember that one line from an obscure comic I read 20 years ago! :lol:


You name any tv show and I can tell you in an instant what network it was on. CBS, ABC or NBC. Some people can see numbers and dates in their head, I see networks. That is weird.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd say cool and unique, not weird...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mel Williams (Mar 6, 2000)

John you are the most versatile modeler/model ever!!
This had me laughing out loud!
Mel W.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And I can play Hawaiian Nose Harp too! :lol:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh boy I'll be that's a REAL TREAT!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> And I can play Hawaiian Nose Harp too! :lol:


I'd buy *that *for a dollar!


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Starting a TOS Bridge project, needed a John P. head... Center of the pic, at the Helm :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P. a Helmsman? With all the kitbashes he's done, I think he's better suited to be a Chief Engineer.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

More like "Captain Of Engineering." 

Sean


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

By the time I get the rest of this Bridge built, painted, and lit, I'm reasonably certain that John will have expressed some preference.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Does anybody have a spare part 317? 

That's the tiny paint brush number 7.










I swallowed mine.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I think mine went down the drain when I was washing the parts... :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

First the model, THEN the movie rights. Normal comes in many colors.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Many colors? Normal has been _painted over_ a few times in this thread! :lol:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Has anyone paid John for his likeness?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The likeness is free to use, it's when you DON'T want to use it that costs!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Antimatter said:


> Has anyone paid John for his likeness?


No. John pays OTHER people to use his likeness


----------

